# Premiere gibt "übersteuerten" Ton aus



## dama (25. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, 

wenn ich mit Adobe Premiere Pro meinen momentantes Filmprojekt render, dann wird an verschiedenen Stellen(Bässe wurden hier meist durch EQ-Effekt verstärkt) miserable Tonqualität ausgegeben(es werden tiefe Bässe nur als Kratzen ausgegeben, es hört sich so an, als ob der Ton hier übersteuert wäre). 

Aber: 
Bei normalen Abspielen über die Timeline gibt es dagegen überhaupt keine Probleme. Und jetzt der Witz, wenn ich anstatt DV-Avi nur die Tonspur mit 32bit anstatt 16bit bei DV-Avi exportiere gibts auch keine Probleme. Bei 16bit Ausgabe allerdings schon. Ich habe übrigens nirgends mehr als 16bit Audiodateien verwendet und außerdem nur wav. Format.

Kann mir jemand sagen, woran des ganze liegt, ich möchte schließlich ein zusammenhängendes Video mit Ton und keine einzelnen Dateien! 

Frohe Weinachten Wünsch ich noch... 
MfG 
Daniel


----------



## Erpel (25. Dezember 2003)

Im Notfall verbindest du eben beides mit Virtualdub.


----------



## dama (26. Dezember 2003)

so ich hab jetzt noch ein bisschen rumprobiert schein echt ein Bug von Adobe Premiere zu sein! Es kommt eigentlich gar nicht auf die Bitrate an, sondern hängt nur davon ab, ob ich über Audio exportieren rendere, also einen wav file erstelle, oder ob ich über Video exportieren rendere und einen avi file erstelle. Dabei hab ich auch mal ausprobiert, einen avi file ohne videospur zu exportieren in der gleichen qualität wie einen wav file. Die Dateien waren auch +-50kb gleich groß, aber beim avi file war das Kratzen da und beim wav file nicht.  Was das für eine Logik ist verstehe ich nicht, schon gar nicht bei einem so teueren Programm!

Mit Virtual Dub zusammenfügen ist halt au net des Wahre, weil man dann das Encodieren, dass ich später auch noch machen muss nicht ohne weiteres über Adobe Premiere machen kann...

vielleicht fällt ja doch noch jemanden etwas ein, oder hat jemand das selbe Problem?


----------



## Erpel (26. Dezember 2003)

Aber encodieren sollte mit Virualdub genauso möglich sein. Oder was meinst du mit encodieren?
Das umrechnen des Videos in einen bestimmten Codec (z.b. DivX)? Das ist mit Virtauldub garkein Problem.
Ansonsten kannst du mal versuchen ob vieleicht bei den Projektsettings irgendwas verstellt ist. (schlechte Soundqualität für das Endprodukt) Oder ein projekt mit anderen Dateien, um diese als möglich Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.


----------



## starcorp (29. Dezember 2003)

hi! hast du schon probiert die extra gerenderte wav datei wieder ins projekt zu importieren und nur diese zusammen mit dem viedeo zu rendern? ansonsten pegel dein audio ausgang über den premiere mixer mal, der aussteuerungs anzeige im premiere darf man nicht ohne weiteres vertrauen.  danach eine externe pegel anzeige nachschalten. im übrigen treten natürlich bei 16 bit schneller digitale verzerrungen auf, als bei 32 bit wortbreite. gruß jan!


----------



## toneempire (2. Januar 2004)

*übersteuert*

Mir ist das auch aufgefallen. Meist passiert diese Übersteuerung bei mir dort auf wo 2 oder mehrere Ton-Spuren gleichzeitig laufen. (Musik mit orginal Ton z.B.) Dann wird der Ton der Orginalspur bei Peeks verzerrt.

OK! Ich habe ein Problem mit dem "conformen" der Audio Files. Beim Stöbern in der _Hilfe_ bin ich auf folgendes gestossten :



> When you import audio into a project, Adobe Premiere Pro conforms the audio, converting it to the current audio sample rate for the project at 32-bit quality. Once audio is conformed, no further conversion is necessary except when you export to a format that uses audio settings that do not match the project settings. Conforming audio affects editing performance and project file management in the following ways:
> 
> Conformed audio can be played back instantly at high quality, because it has been made consistent with all other audio in the project.
> Adobe Premiere Pro always conforms audio files as they are imported. This may decrease system performance as audio is being conformed. When audio is being conformed, you see a progress bar at the lower right corner of the Adobe Premiere Pro application window. Full performance is restored when conforming is complete, and the conformed audio allows instantaneous audio playback.
> ...



Das macht mich zwar nicht glücklich, könnte aber erklären warum der Ton übersteuert ist. Das Rückkonvertieren in 16-Bit wird bei Premiere wohl in die Hose gehen!


----------



## starcorp (2. Januar 2004)

*übersteuerung*

hi! 
das glaube ich nicht denn dann wäre es ein generelles problem der software und bei mir funktioniert alles ganz ok. die master anzeige ist ein wenig irreführend : bis + 6 db, da ja digital nur bis 0 db ausgesteuert werden darf. also lege doch in jeden kritischen kanal einen limmiter, der alles über 0 db begrenzt. gruß! jan


----------



## Förste-Mann (21. November 2004)

*Re: übersteuerung*

Hey!

Ich bin noch ein Anfänger in Sachen Adobe Premiere Pro 7.0 und habe das gleiche Problem wie
dama (ihr wisst schon das Kratzen nach dem Exportieren einer AVI- Datei). Könnt ihr mir noch einmal erklären was man dagegen machen kann? 
Ein paar genaure Angaben wie ich das bisher gemacht habe:

* Capture das Materials über Fire-Wire mit Ullead Video Studio 7.0 in DV2(AVI)
* Erstelle neues PAL Projekt in Premiere mit Standard 48 kHz 
* Importiere die AVI-Datei und eine andere Mp3 Datei
Wenn man die Sequenz abspielt ist alles ok und kein Kratzen ist zu hören
* Exportiere die datei als "Microsoft DV AVI" mit 16-bit und 48 kHz , uncompressed
* Spiele es im WinMedia Player ab und man hört das Kratzen

Wäre  sehr froh darüber wenn es mir jemand einfach und klar erklären könnte!


----------

